# Opportunities for Indian Housewife in Australia



## falss (May 29, 2012)

Hi to all Forum members,

I am a housewife in India done my graduation in computers.We are on the last stage of getting PR n will be moving in the first quarter next year as I also want to work I wanted to know what will be the opportunities for me.We will be moving to Melbourne.I am really confused about what to do. 

Any suggestions on this are welcomed.

Falss


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

If you want to work there will be plenty of opportunities to either work in your field or in unskilled work. If you have no experience you can start at entry level and if you have children there are allowances to pay for some of your chilcare once you both have jobs.


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Shel. I am bit relaxed and yes I have one child 7yrs old. I am interested in a job in my field but there is one problem that I have completed my graduation in 2008.Here in India companies take only recent passouts at entry level positions I don't know what is the scene in Oz.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

They would more often take the young grads but everyone is able to apply and shouldnt be discriminated against. They would be wary if you had 10yrs of experience wanting entry level but if you dont have much experience due to having kids they would be more wiling to take you. You can even point out how being older means you are more mature, more accepting of authority and need less supervision


----------

